# UWO Men's Basketball Home Opener - 11/09/07



## GoM (Nov 9, 2007)

The University of Western Ontario Mustangs took on the visiting York University Lions tonight (well, last night) for their home opener. It was a match of two of the top teams of Ontario, and UWO walked away comfortable winners, 102-83. It is the first time the Mustangs have scored more than 100 points in a regular season game since 2002, and looks set to get them started in the right direction for this season.

#1 - Getting pumped for the game






#2 - UWO's Brett Lawrence (#1) takes on York's Elliot Siemiatycki (#15)





#3 - York's Amde Evans (#21), fending off the defence of UWO's Matthew Curtis (#4)





#4 - York's Eylon Zemer (#22) is robbed of the ball by UWO's Alan Paron (#14)





#5 - UWO's Brett Lawrence (#1) runs the ball upcourt against the York Lions





#6 - York's Tut Ruach (#4) surveys all possible avenues





#7 - York's Tut Ruach (#4) goes up against Matthew Curtis (#4) and Brett Lawrence (#1) of UWO





#8 - Ready for the game





#9 - UWO's Alex Brzozowicz (#9) goes for three against the York Lions





#10 - UWO's Brett Lawrence (#1) takes on York's Vadim Razenberg (#44) and the other York Lions





#11 - Heading upcourt





#12 - York's Matthew Terejko (#34) goes for a long two against Brett Lawrence (#1) and the other Mustangs





#13 - York's Jason Hoult in action against the UWO Mustangs.


----------



## Coldow91 (Nov 10, 2007)

The pictures are really sharp. What is going on in that last one? (what effect? a zoom?)


----------



## GoM (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah, I set it to a longer exposure and zoomed in with the lens as the shutter was open. Took a few tries to nail it, and even that one isn't perfect, but it's the best of the bunch.


----------



## JIP (Dec 3, 2007)

Excellent work!!!!!!especilly #4 it looks like something from SI.


----------



## roentarre (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow, amazing shots


----------



## schumionbike (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice job.  I like all these picture since they are very sharp.  I especially like 4 and 6.  4 is just a good action shot and 6 is is very creative.


----------

